# 1993 chevy cavalier no start.



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

I HAVE A 1993 CHEVY CAVALIER 2.2 VHO, IT ALL THE SUDDEN STARTED RUNNING REAL RUFF AND STARTING HARD, I PARKED IT OVER NIGHT AND TRYED TO START IT THE NEXT MORNING AND IT COUGHED AND SPUTTERED AND BACK FIRED BUT WOULD NOT TURN OVER, I CHECKED THE PLUG WIRES AND PLUGS WHICH ARE BOTH ARE NEW AND ALSO THE FUEL PUMP EVERYTHING THERE SEAMS FINE IT IS GETTING GAS. I SPRAYED SOME INJECTOR CLEANER IN IT THINKING THAT MAYBE THE INJECTORS ARE CLOGED BUT I DON'T THINK IT HELPED ANYTHING, DO YOU THINK IT COULD BE THE MODULATOR GONE BAD? OR MAYBE THE EGR VALVE IS BAD? ANY HELP WITH THIS WOULD BE APPRECIATED. PLUMMERMARK2002!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

May have injector sticking open, cold start or regular. Pull a plug and take a look at it. was it spitting a lot of moisture out the exhaust, did you notice.... Smell flooded?


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Does this engine have a distributor?
I think that the ones without a distributor have 2 coil packs maybe one went bad.
if it's backfiring usually means that it is running lean (not enough fuel) it will also backfire (or kick back) if the timing is off.
if it is a throttle body injection system you should see the fuel spray (pulse) out of the injector in a nice cone shape (not dripping) if you take off the air cleaner cover and watch while someone else cranks the engine over (be careful with this one if it is backfiring up the throttlebody, sometimes they catch on fire with the air cleaner off).
Maybe flash a timing light on it while someone else cranks the engine over to see if the timing is off.
If you have spark you should have fuel because the module controls both (the module should be fine).
The egr does not (is not supposed to) be on unless you are warmed up so unless it's stuck in i don't think it would be the cause.
I'm thinking timing, bad fuel, or worst case plugged exhaust (restriction)


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

It would be my bet that the coil pack is bad...Rob


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Simple tests. Basics first. Does it have sparks? If it does, spray some carb cleaner in the throttle body when cranking and see if it trys to start. Post results after testing. Throwing parts like ignition coils and modules at it are not a very cost effective way of diagnoising and fixing your problem.


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

*1993 cavalier no start*

I GUESS I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT MY CAR IS MULTIPORT INJECTED, IT DOESN'T HAVE A THROTTLE BODY,I DID CHECK THE PLUGS AND WIRES AND IT IS GETTING FIRE, IT IS TRYING REAL HARD TO TURN OVER, BUT IT HASN'T. PLUMMERMARK2002!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Although your car is multi port fuel injection it still has a throttle body. remove the duct work from the air filter to the throttle body. The throttle body is the part the throttle cable connects to. Spray some carb cleaner in there while someone cranks the engine. See if it trys to start. I will try to help you figure out what is wrong. Post results.


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

*1993 CAVALIER NO START!*

I SPRAYED CARB CLEANER IN THEIR AND YES IT TRYED TO START, BUT DID NOT, NOW WHAT? I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP WITH THIS, I AM BAFFLED. PLUMMER MARK2002!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

We have know narrowed it down to a fuel related problem. Do you own a test lite? Does the check engine lite on the dash come on when the key is in the ON position? With a test lite, check for a flashing lite across the terminals of one of the injectors when the engine is cranking. Does the lite pulse when the engine is cranking? Use a paper clip to get a good connection on one side of the injector connector, the other side use the pointed end of the test lite. Post results.


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

MY CAR HAS MULITPORT INJECTION, TO SEE THE INJECTORS FIRE I WILL HAVE TO PULL THE FUEL RAIL AND THE PLENUM, I ALSO DISCOVERED THAT I HAVE A PLUG WIRE THAT IS ARCING PRETTY GOOD I LOOKED UNDER THE HOOD WHEN IT WAS DARK IT WAS LIT UP LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE. COULD THE ARCING WIRE CAUSE THE MODULE TO FRY OR THE COIL OR BOTH? PLUMMERMARK2002!!!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

A new set of plug wires may be in order, but we have narrowed the no start problem down to being fuel related. Throwing parts at your problem is not a cost effective way to solve your problem. To check for injector pulse you need to unplug one of the four injectors to test for pulse across the two wires of that injector plug. You don't need to remove the injector itself. If you have injector pulse the next thing would be fuel pressure or lack there of.


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

THE PLUG WIRES ARE NEW, THE PARTS STORE GAVE ME THE WRONG WIRES AND THE BOOTS ARE TOO LONG, THAT IS WHY THE WIRE WAS ARCING THE PLUG WAS EXPOSED, BUT I HAVE FIXED THAT PROBLEM.SO NOW I WILL CHECK FOR PULSING FROM THE INJECTORS! WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! PLUMMERMARK2002!!


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

I do not believe in coincidence. Did your troubles start after you changed the wires? Wrong set you say? When you corrected the wires did you change one at a time. Perhaps you have mixed up the firing order? Perhaps you still have the wrong set?


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

ACTUALLY MY TROUBLE DIDN'T START UNTILL WE HAD ELEVEN INCHES OF SNOW FALL ON US WHICH WOULD HAVE BEEN AFTER I CHANGED THE WIRES.I WAS DRIVING IN THE SNOW WHICH WAS UP TO THE BOTTOM OF MY CAR AND IT STARTED RUNNING REAL RUFF AND STARTING HARD,AND USING ALOT MORE GAS THEN USUAL AND I PARKED IT OVER NIGHT AND THE NEXT MORNING IT WOULDN'T START. PLUMMERMARK!


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Have you cleared the snow from the underside of the car?
Maybe you are shorting out an electrical connection.
Or possibly unplugged the fuel pump harness at some point underneath the car.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Deep snow? Using more gas? Check gas line. 93 might be rusty, and you hit clump of snow and broke line.


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

I USED A NOID LIGHT AND CHECKED THE INJECTORS FOR A PULSE THERE WAS NONE, NOW I AM ASSUMING THAT THE PROBLEM IS IN THE ECM. IF IT IS DO I HAVE TO REPLACE WITH THE EXACT ONE OR ARE OTHER YEARS COMPATIABLE?PLUMMERMARK2002!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

This could be a long shot but make sure you check you fuses....Rob


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

No pulse but yet you have spark
I thought that the ignition module did both functions.
Make sure you have fuel pressure there should be a schrader fitting (like a tire valve stem) on the fuel rail. cycle the key a few times then depress the valve fuel should come out under pressure not just a dribble.
Sometimes those noid lights are pretty hard to see flashing.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

If you are sure that the noid lite does NOT pulse when the engine is cranked and you have spark, it is time to check basic computer operation. Does the check engine lite come on when the key is on, engine off? If yes, check the grey wire to the TPS for 5 volts. If it has 5 volts the computer is powered up. Post results of this test.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

1993 Chevrolet Cavalier/Z24 L4-134 2.2L 
Vehicle Level Powertrain Management Computers and Control Systems Testing and Inspection Testing and Inspection Procedures Engine Cranks, But Will Not Run Part 1 of 3 


Part 1 of 3 




Ignition Circuit 


TEST DESCRIPTION: Number(s) below refer to circled number(s) on the diagnostic chart.



A MIL (Check Engine) "ON" is a basic test to determine if there is battery and ignition voltage at the ECM.
No DLC data may be the result of an ECM problem, and CHART A-2 will diagnose an ECM problem. 
If TP sensor is less than .2 volt, the TP sensor 5 volt reference circuit could be shorted to ground. If TP sensor is over 2.5 volts, the ECM could be in the "Clear Flood Mode" which may cause the engine to not start. 
Compare coolant temperature with intake air temperature when engine is cold. If coolant temperature reading is 10 degrees greater or less than intake air temperature on a cold engine, check resistance of the Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) sensor circuit or sensor. Compare resistance value to the "Diagnostic Aid" chart found on DTC 14 chart.
Because the Electronic Ignition (EI) uses two plugs and wires to complete the circuit of each coil, the opposite spark plug wire should be connected to a good ground. If RPM was indicated during crank, the Electronic Ignition Control Module (ICM) is receiving a crank signal, but "No Spark" at this test indicates the ICM is not triggering the ignition coil. 
This test is performed with injectors 1, 2, 3, & 4 in parallel. 
This test light should flash, indicating that the ECM is controlling the injectors. How bright the light flashes is not important. 
Ignition may have to be cycled "ON" several times to obtain maximum fuel pressure. 
Damage to ECM injector driver may occur if any injector resistance measures less than 11.6 ohms (internal injector short to ignition CKT 439).
DIAGNOSTIC AIDS: 


An A/C refrigerant pressure sensor with a internal short to ground can cause a no start condition. Disconnect the A/C refrigerant pressure sensor. In vehicle starts, replace faulty sensor. 
A MAP sensor stuck between .5 and 2.5 volts can cause a no start condition. Disconnect the MAP sensor. If vehicle starts, replace faulty sensor.


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

*93 cavalier no start*

COULD A PLUG BEING NOT GAPPED CAUSE A SHORT TO GROUND? WHAT WOULD THE RESULT BE? COULD THIS SHORT OUT THE ECM? PLUMMERMARK2002!!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

No it shouldn't take out the ECM. Might damage the ignition coil or module, but not the ECM.


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

*1993 cavalier no start*

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERY FOR THERE HELP IN FINDING THE PROBLEM WITH MY CAVALIER, IT WAS THE ECM IT WAS FRIED. I REALLY APPRECIEATED ALL THE HELP!! PLUMMERMARK2002!!!


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

*1993 cavalier no start!*

Thanks for the info, it turned out to be the module!plummermark2002!!


----------

